# Medicare Retroactive Nuc Reimbursement Adjustments



## Belinda Frisch (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone out there receiving adjusted retroactive (increased) payments for nucs? Are you rebilling to receive them? Are they coming automatically? If you're rebilling, how are you reversing the insurance adjustments to get back to a billable balance? Any insight would be great. Thanks!


----------



## KKCODER (Aug 26, 2010)

We are calling for reopenings with our Medicare carrier and they are being reprocessed at the higher allowable.  I'm not sure how the actual posting is being done to reverse the previous adjustment because a different dept. handles that.
Thanks!


----------



## pdrgos (Sep 18, 2010)

*pam*

you have to do a spread sheet and send it to Medicare for reimbursement. We are just getting payment now.


----------



## sdunaway1 (Sep 21, 2010)

which of the codes are being reprocessed? What percentage are they paying? 78452??


----------



## aforsythe (Sep 23, 2010)

We are doing a spread sheet as well to get the adjusted reimbursement.  Our carrier is Highmark and that is the way they recommended us to do it.  We are putting 100 patients on each spreadsheet.  I am worried about how the adjustments are going to post.


----------

